# كيف انسخ dvd  بالنيرو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## jomangy_10 (4 نوفمبر 2006)

انا عايز اطبع فيلم علي اسطوانه dvd من النيرو عشان يشتغل علي جهاز ال dvd 
و شكرا


----------



## jomangy_10 (4 نوفمبر 2006)

ممكن الخطوات


----------



## Michael (5 نوفمبر 2006)

*عندك DVD WRITER  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## jomangy_10 (5 نوفمبر 2006)

yes


----------



## samevo10 (22 ديسمبر 2006)

أنا ليس لدى DVD WRITER ,لكنى امتلك CD Writer وأريد معرفة نسخ DVD بالنيرو عليه


----------



## Michael (23 ديسمبر 2006)

عظيم جداجدا

جارى اعداد الصور اللازمة


----------



## نادر ناجى نصيف (17 يناير 2007)

ارجع الى قسم البرامج موجود برنامج النيرو نيرو 7 وهو يقوم بنسخ  جميع الافلام وبداخلة السريل لم يكتب بل هو مكتوب جاهز بس لازم يكون عندالفيلم مقسوم الى جزئين الجزء اقل من 700 ميجا بايت لان الاسطوانة حجمها 700 
اخيك نادر ناجى
وشكرا


----------

